# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Cataract (staar) Operatie Baby

## cdbruin

Wij zitten met een klein dilemma.
Ons zoontje van bijna 8 maanden heeft een witte vlek in zijn rechter oogje, bovenin zijn pupil
Bij mooi weer word hierdoor zijn pupil meer dan de helft kleiner als van zijn goede oogje.
Hierdoor word zijn zicht behoorlijk belemert. 
Op het ogentblik geven wij hem atropine druppels om zijn pupil kunstmatig groot te houden zodat meer licht zijn ook in kan. Dit lijkt goed te werken en zijn oogje volgt net zo goed als zijn goede oogje.

Ondanks dit vinden de artsen het toch verstandig om het oog te operen.
Hij krijgt dan tot zijn derde jaar een contactlensje in en zal daarna weer geopereerd moeten worden waarbij ze dan een kunstlensje inbrengen.

Nu zitten wij met de moeilijke beslissing, moeten we hem laten opereren of niet. Zouden we niet door kunnen gaan met de atropine druppels. We gebruiken deze nu om de dag en willen dit eigenlijk alleen gaan gebruiken indien nodig (qua weersomstandigheden e.d)

Wij zijn erg benieuwd naar uw ervaring en of mening.

Casper en Willeke

----------


## Marnico

Hoi Casper en Willeke,

Heb gezien dat dit een oude post is maar hoop dat jullie dit bericht nog wel ontvangen>
Mijn dochter (nu 3,5 jaar) heb namelijk het zelfde als jullie zoon.
Wij hebben haar met 5 maanden oud wel laten helpen aan staar,maar hebben gisteren te horen gekregen dat ze nu weer geopereed moet worden.
Zou graag van jullie horen hoe het jullie is vergaan de laatste jaren en hoe het nu met jullie zoon gaat.
Maria

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wanneer is een operatie aangewezen?* 
Een operatie is zelden dringend. Of en wanneer de ingreep moet gebeuren, is afhankelijk van een aantal factoren zoals de ernst van het gezichtsverlies en de mate waarin dagelijkse werkzaamheden of beroepsactiviteiten in het gedrang komen.
*Bij kinderen met een aangeboren cataract wordt een operatie zo snel mogelijk, liefst binnen vier maanden, aangeraden. Wanneer beide ogen zijn aangetast, worden ze op een verschillend tijdstip geopereerd.
Bij oudere kinderen kan de lens vervangen worden vanaf de leeftijd van vijf jaar. Er bestaan echter nog onvoldoende studies om de evolutie op lange termijn te kennen.*
_(Bron:gezondheid.be)_

Voor een staaroperatie bij kinderen is speciale expertise nodig. Niet alleen voor de operatie zelf maar ook voor de nazorg om te voorkomen dat het cataract oog een lui oog wordt. Voor de nabehandeling bij staar bij kinderen spelen de orthoptist en contactlensspecialist een belangrijke rol.
_(Bron: nfu.nl)_

*Aangeboren staar*
Staar of cataract bestaat uit lenstroebelingen waar niet goed doorheen gezien kan worden. Aangeboren staar is al in de baarmoeder ontstaan. Het kan erfelijk zijn of verworven.
*Oorzaken van aangeboren staar:*
* Staar is erfelijk wanneer het via de chromosomen door één van de ouders of door beiden aan het kind wordt overgedragen;
* Verworven staar kan ontstaan door een ziekte van de moeder tijdens de zwangerschap, zoals rode hond.
Aangeboren staar moet snel worden geopereerd, met name als het op beide oogjes voorkomt. Het kind kan door de staar niet leren kijken. Wanneer staar te lang op beide oogjes blijft bestaan, kan de baby niet leren fixeren, waardoor trillende oogjes kunnen ontstaan.
Als één oog kinderstaar heeft, zal dit snel een lui oog worden, omdat het kind vrijwel uitsluitend het goede oog zal gebruiken.
Het goede oog overheerst in het hersencentrum, waardoor de signalen uit het minder goede oog onderdrukt worden.
*De behandeling van aangeboren staar (cataract)*
Bij een operatie wordt de troebele lens verwijderd. Bij baby's kan geen kunstlensje worden geplaatst omdat een babyoog nog niet is volgroeid.
Een kinderoog groeit de eerste jaren nog zoveel dat een kunstlens na een paar jaar niet meer de goede sterkte zou hebben en vervangen zou moeten worden. Om dit probleem te voorkomen krijgt een baby na een staaroperatie contactlenzen. Als de baby oud genoeg is wordt er een kunstlens in het oog geplaatst.
Vroeger, toen er nog geen goede contactlenzen voor baby's werden gemaakt, kregen deze kinderen een 'staarbril' met hele dikke glazen. Voor een goede ontwikkeling van het zien waren deze brillen verre van ideaal.
De vooruitzichten van staar bij kinderen zijn momenteel redelijk goed, mits de behandeling zo vroeg mogelijk start, liefst voor er trillende oogjes ontstaan.
_(Bron: oogziekenhuis.nl)_

----------


## Mullie

Beste Maria, Casper en Willeke,

Ook wij zitten in een dezelfde situatie met onze dochter van bijna 4 maanden. Zij heeft ook aangeboren staat (erfelijk bepaald). Wij zijn reeds bij het Oogziekenhuis geweest en zijn nu aan het druppelen en afplakken. Ons werd ook aangeven te opereren en dan contact lenzen te gebruiken en op latere leeftijd een kunstlens te nemen. 

Maar hoe zijn jullie ervaringen met het gebruik van contactlenzen bij baby's ? Wij zijn bang, dat onze dochter steeds in haar ogen wrijft en de lenzen niet goed zitten enz. 

Hoop dat jullie een reactie plaatsen, ondanks dat dit al een oude posting is.

Groet,

Marco

----------


## suzan1981

Hallo
Mert is geboren met staar. Met 3 weken is hij voor het eerst geopereerd en zijn zijn lensjes verwijderd. helaas hebben we daarna wel complicaties gehad zoals een te hoge oogdruk. In het UMCG is hij nogmaals geopereerd om de oogdruk op peil te kunnen krijgen. De buisjes die ze hebben geplaatst om de oogdruk te kunnen verlagen gingen na een aantal weken zelf open. Helaas is zijn oogdruk toen zover gezakt dat het netvlies heeft losgelaten en zijn oogje is leeggelopen.
Een heleboel tegenslagen maar nu gaat het goed met Mert.

Hij is inmiddels 6 maanden en heeft nu inmiddels 2 maanden lensjes in. Af en toe vallen ze er nog weleens uit maar hij heeft er geen last van! Het is belangrijk om zo snel mogelijk erbij te zijn als je baby staar heeft, anders blijft de ontwikkeling achter. 

Mert ziet nu wel van dichtbij maar nog niet van veraf. Maar alles is mooi meegenomen. We zitten wekelijks in het ziekenhuis in Groningen en das wel een afstand vanaf Zwolle. Als onze kleine Mert maar kan zien daar doen we het allemaal voor.

Mochten jullie meer informatie willen over staar en onze ervaring mogen jullie mij best wel mailen. [email protected]

Groet Suzan

----------


## Joyce78

Hallo,

Ons mannetje is ook aan staar geholpen, toen hij net 2,5 maand was. Hij heeft staar aan één oog, en heeft een aantal weken na zijn operatie een contactlensje gekregen.
Die verdraagt hij goed, hoewel het er soms uitvalt. Maar dat is in het afgelopen jaar maar 2x voorgekomen. Ik merk absoluut vooruitgang bij hem. Waar hij vaak op één zij lag en vooral rechts 'handelde' (zijn staar zit links, doet hij nu alles simultaan en gebruikt zijn andere oogje goed! Het is een ingrijpend proces en valt soms best zwaar, maar het alternatief, niet opereren, was geen optie voor ons! En ik ben blij dat we het gedaan hebben!
Hij heeft momenteel nastaar en wordt daar wellicht opnieuw aan geholpen, maar het is een vrij pijnloze ingreep. Natuurlijk blijft het toch een operatie, en dat is nooit leuk...

Mij kun je ook mailen met vragen en of ervaringen. Ik weet inmiddels hoe weinig er op het internet te vinden is, en hoe dubbel de antwoorden soms zijn vanuit de medische wereld!
Mail gerust naar [email protected]

Liefs,

Joyce

----------


## Nationaal en gezond

Goede tip waar je je oogziekte staar behandelen mogelijk kunt maken!

----------

